# Kratos(God of War) vs Reptar(Rugrats)



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Kratos from God of War vs Reptar from Rugrats

Conditions:

- No Size Differentiations... Kratos Uses Pandora's Box, and becomes big as Reptar.

- Kratos has all Powers, Weapons, and Relics From God of War 3 & 2, and is equipped with the Blades of Exile, but doesn't mean he can't switch between weapons, including Blades of Athena.

- Kratos Nor Reptar is Invincible, so Don't make it see that way. 

UPDATE: I was Calculating their Size, and their Distance Wrong, so Now, they are 3 Miles apart.

Location:

Really Big, 15,000 X 15,000 Mile Dust field Abandoned, Flatland, with Nothing, But the Sand on the Ground.



VS


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

reptar eats kratos


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> reptar eats kratos



Their the Same Size.?

Kratos Won't Allow it, I Know that.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Their the Same Size.?
> 
> .



I don't see how that would stop him


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't see how that would stop him



*Kratos won't allow it.*


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> *Kratos won't allow it.*



I don't see how that would stop him


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 22, 2010)

Haven't played GoW 3 yet, but I'm thinkin Kratos will take this. Given that he can rip people in half with hardly any effort, even if Reptar's scales are durable enough to withstand Kratos' blades (I doubt it), Kratos could probably just pull a King Kong and rip Reptar's jaws apart and snap it's neck.

If Kratos still has a gorgon head, he could possibly stone the big lizard. 

Of course, Reptar could just chuck the Spartan into orbit... I doubt even Kratos could survive a vacuum.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't see how that would stop him



As soon as Kratos Sees Reptar he will probably use his BoE, which are long distance, Reptar won't be close enough to him, to eat him.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> As soon as Kratos Sees Reptar he will probably use his BoE, which are long distance,


I don't see how that would stop him from eating him


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't see how that would stop him from eating him



Do you not know the fact that in Order to be Eaten, you have to be close enough to be eaten. Kratos' Blades of Exile, are a long distance weapon. 

Look what He does to the Barbarian King's Head at 4:04 ... This Will become Reptar's Doom as Well. With a flick of his two Wrist.

RIGHT HERE


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

So eats those too. Concession acepted


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread is full of luhlz. Reptar eats Kratos.


----------



## Rene (Aug 22, 2010)

Nom nom nom. Delicious Kratos.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So eats those too. Concession acepted



He can't Eat the BoE... They will fuck up his throat, Killing Him.

And you realize there is a Starting Distance, and Ill add a Location....? Reptar, Doesn't have any Long Ranged attacks, Kratos Spams him with Devine Retribution, but 2 or 3 hit should be enough to end Reptar. Matter of fact, I think Reptar has a better chance from far away, because, the moment Kratots gets close to him, he'll end up just like every other beast Kratos has Brutally Murdered...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> He can't Eat the BoE... They will fuck up his throat, Killing Him.



They better do it from the inside as chicken soup chunks because Reptar is gonna eat them


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> They better do it from the inside as chicken soup chunks because Reptar is gonna eat them



Do you Even Know a Thing About God of War. The Blades of Exile is Kratos' New Weapon in God of War 3... In the Swallowing Process, His Throat will get fucked up, and he will choke and die. Reptar's throat isn't made of steel, he will get fucked by swallowing the Blades of Exile. He Will choke and Die.

My Other Point... look at the Battle Location... Look at How far they Start, Divine Retribution Blast to the Head, and that's it for Reptar...


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 22, 2010)

Given their size, a half mile is comparable to kicking distance.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> My Other Point... look at the Battle Location... Look at How far they Start, Divine Retribution Blast to the Head, and that's it for Reptar...



Hmm, divine retrubution, delicious. 


Reptar chomps him up and eats him


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 22, 2010)

Reptar is cooler and more nostalgic than Kratos.

Therefore, he auto-wins.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> Given their size, a half mile is comparable to kicking distance.



Really? cuz I was trying to make it to where they are far apart... Ill change it to 3 Miles.


Banhammer said:


> Hmm, divine retrubution, delicious.
> 
> 
> Reptar chomps him up and eats him




If he Tries to East Divine Retribution, It will go straight through the back of his mouth... Out from the back of his head.

Please, don't be stupid about this.



KaiserWombat said:


> Reptar is cooler and more nostalgic than Kratos.
> 
> Therefore, he auto-wins.




OKay, Now we Know Reptar Wins over being more Nostalgic, 

Now Please tell me who would win in battle conditions.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 22, 2010)

Reptar throws him into space.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 22, 2010)

in god of war  kratos could fight titans, i dont see why they need to be equal height, kratos shows why dinosaurs are extinct


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not being stupid. Stupid is saying eaten people can have divine retrubution

reptar eats kratos


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Reptar throws him into space.



He would need to be within Grabing Distance, Like I said, they Start a good 3 Miles apart. as soon as the match starts, Kratos does a Divine Retribution through the head, and the end of Reptar.




cnorwood said:


> in god of war  kratos could fight titans, i dont see why they need to be equal height, kratos shows why dinosaurs are extinct



Yeah, and yet people are still going on about how Reptar eats him. No, Kratos Will snap Reptar's fucking head off before he got the chance to do that.



Banhammer said:


> I'm not being stupid. Stupid is saying eaten people can have divine retrubution
> 
> reptar eats kratos



No, being stupid, is saying that I said "eaten people can Divine Retribution".

I said, at the Start of the Match Kratos, does Divine Retribution, through reptars head, using the Blade of Olympus. Obviously You haven't Played any games from the God of War Series.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> He w-snip -  Series.



bluh bluh bluh hurr durr huge vriska

At no point did you provide with a solid valid argument as to why kratos can not have his head gobbled up in this match.

Concesssion accepted


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> bluh bluh bluh hurr durr huge vriska
> 
> At no point did you provide with a solid valid argument as to why kratos can not have his head gobbled up in this match.
> 
> Concesssion accepted



I did.

Starting Three Miles away, Kratos uses The Blade of Olympus.

Blade of Olympus - It is a large, incredibly powerful sword with a bluish light in its blade. It was created by Zeus, forged of the Heavens and the Earth during the Great War to banish the Titans to Tartarus and end the war once and for all. 

  One of the Powers of the Blade of Olympus is called "Divine Retribution", which makes the blade shoot out a Powerful blue Projectile, which can penetrate, the lizards head.

Match to Kratos..? I Think So.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

blah blah blah, reptar grabs kratos and eats him anyway


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> blah blah blah, reptar grabs kratos and eats him anyway



Your argument makes no sense.

Untill Someone, can counter argue this,

I'm declaring Kratos the Winner.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> I'm declaring Kratos the Winner.



As it turns out your declaration power around this place = shit


RIGHT HERE


Reptar eats kratos


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> As it turns out your declaration power around this place = shit
> 
> 
> RIGHT HERE
> ...



What the Hell does that have to do with anything...

OBD Wiki?

Its not even Updated to God of War 3 Yet.

Its Updated only to God of War 2.

Im not declaring him the Winner, but I am Saying that Reptar Can't Beat him so far... Give me some reasons, and we'll see if I can counter argument it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

Because he eats him.

He opens his mouth he reaches for his neck, and then he closes his mouth, violently. Then he will do a repetitive closing and opening motion of his jaws untill kratos is processed enough to his liking, and then his throat muscles will contract and relax in order to provide with a swalloing effect.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because he eats him.
> 
> He opens his mouth he reaches for his neck, and then he closes his mouth, violently. Then he will do a repetitive closing and opening motion of his jaws untill kratos is processed enough to his liking, and then his throat muscles will contract and relax in order to provide with a swalloing effect.



For the last time... They are three Miles apart...  Kratos does one Divine Retribution shot to Reptar's Head, and thats the End of Reptar...


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because he eats him.
> 
> He opens his mouth he reaches for his neck, and then he closes his mouth, violently. Then he will do a repetitive closing and opening motion of his jaws untill kratos is processed enough to his liking, and then his throat muscles will contract and relax in order to provide with a swalloing effect.



epic lulz


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Aug 22, 2010)

RIGHT HERE

I'm going to play Devil's advocate here, and instead of saying Reptar eats Kratos, he steps on Kratos, and Kratos explodes, just like the trees.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> RIGHT HERE
> 
> I'm going to play Devil's advocate here, and instead of saying Reptar eats Kratos, he steps on Kratos, and Kratos explodes, just like the trees.



Did you Read the OP? Kratos is the Same size as him, he used pandoras box.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Aug 22, 2010)

Depends. Reptar is variable size. One moment, he's a bit larger than one of the babies. Next moment, he's skyscraper+.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Aug 22, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Depends. Reptar is variable size. One moment, he's a bit larger than one of the babies. Next moment, he's skyscraper+.



He has the power to change his size, he may start off the same size as Kratos, but he then he grows and towers him


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Depends. Reptar is variable size. One moment, he's a bit larger than one of the babies. Next moment, he's skyscraper+.



They are both Sky Scrapper Level.

EDIT: In this Battle Reptar Can't Grow, Kratos and Him stay the same size through the whole fight.

Can I have someone posting on this thread, who isn't fan-boying Reptar?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

there are no such people.

Reptar ate  them


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2010)

so once you figures somthing out you change op in hopes he will lsoe?

reptar eats him shtis him out and throws him in sace

speaking of space

reptar vs god hercules in a throwing cotnest


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> so once you figures somthing out you change op in hopes he will lsoe?
> 
> reptar eats him shtis him out and throws him in sace
> 
> ...



Okay, In the Rules, i clearly said "No Size Differentiations..." 

I didn't Know Reptar, could Grow.

He WILL NOT be able to eat Kratos. They Start three miles apart, Kratos uses Divine Retribution at the start of the match, which is a Long Distance attack.. and Penetrates Reptar's Head.

Kratos Won't Allow Reptar Get Close to him. IF one Blast isn't enough to kill him then he Spams, With Divine Retribution. If Not, then He Spams with, Valor of Hercules... He's Faster then Reptar in Every Way...


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 22, 2010)

Reptar spits fire in his face, then breakdances all over his charred corpse.

@DemonFoxSlayer Stop sucking Kratos's cock and accept defeat. You're just making yourself look like a dumbass.
And what the fuck is a 'Sky Scrapper'?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Reptar spits fire in his face, then breakdances all over his charred corpse.
> 
> @DemonFoxSlayer Stop sucking Kratos's cock and accept defeat. You're just making yourself look like a dumbass.
> And what the fuck is a 'Sky Scrapper'?



Im Not sucking Kratos' Cock... YOU ARE SUCKING Reptars Big Green Dick... 

I Proved How he can easily Kill Him, Divine Retribution is way faster than any fire Reptar can throw... 

It's pathetic, how people can just become overly obsessed with a child hood memory, and say he can kill someone or something, that they know won't happen. I could be very Technical, and Say Sense He is from a children cartoon, he can't bite people's heads off... But im not because that would be stupid and Idiotic.

Reptar throws fireball, Kratos Deflects it with his Golden Fleece, and throws it back with Argo's Return, making Reptar look like a total dumbass,  because he got hit with his own attack... I'm Proving Valid Point here.... 

It was a Grammar Mistake, I meant Skyscraper... People Do It all the Time.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im Not sucking Kratos' Cock... YOU ARE SUCKING Reptars Big Green Dick...
> 
> I Proved How he can easily Kill Him, Divine Retribution is way faster than any fire Reptar can throw...
> 
> ...



You mad doggie.

Reptar is too much reptile for Kratos to handle.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> You mad doggie.
> 
> Reptar is too much reptile for Kratos to handle.



He Will Just Snapped his Jaw, and make Mincemeat, out of him, like he's done to every other creature he has faced. He Just in over grown reptile, that breathes fire.

Thats nothing. I don't see how in the hell, does he beat Kratos. Kratos a Fallen god, who's now a Demi-God, but Posses the Power to Kill Gods.... The Blade of Olympus, a Blade that Ended the Great War between the Titans, and the Gods.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> He Will Just Snapped his Jaw, and make Mincemeat, out of him, like he's done to every other creature he has faced.



Such is the way of the Reptar.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im Not sucking Kratos' Cock... YOU ARE SUCKING Reptars Big Green Dick...
> 
> I Proved How he can easily Kill Him, Divine Retribution is way faster than any fire Reptar can throw...
> 
> It's pathetic, how people can just become overly obsessed with a child hood memory, and say he can kill someone or something, that they know won't happen.



BAWWWW

Fucking prove it.

Reptar is not a mere childhood memory. We're saying Reptar can kill Kratos because he fucking can.

Srsly, stfu n00b.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Such is the way of the Reptar.



No it's Not. Show Me a Time Where Reptar snapped, any things Jaw.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Show me a time Kratos had a Reptar jaws on his bald head and didn't get murder death killed.

Reptar>>>>Dinosaur Satan.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Show me a time Kratos had a Reptar jaws on his bald head and didn't get murder death killed.
> 
> Reptar>>>>Dinosaur Satan.



Show me a time, where Reptar got hit by Kratos' Divine Retribution, and Didn't Die.? You Can't but Im done Arguing With everyone, so how bout we just have our Opinions, and move on with our lives.... I'm Tired of Arguing...


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im done Arguing With everyone, so how bout we just have our Opinions, and move on with our lives.... I'm Tired of Arguing...



So glad to see you've finally admitted defeat. Chalk up another win for Reptar.

Let this be a lesson to you.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Let Reptar into your life and renounce all those pagan deities.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Let Reptar into your life and renounce all those pagan deities.



Amen. Church dismissed.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Amen. Church dismissed.



Okay, what if I put him up against Goku, how would you put it then?


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the concensus will be...

Reptar eats him.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the concensus will be...
> 
> Reptar eats him.



Im not even gonna try to argue...


----------



## Rene (Aug 23, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im not even gonna try to argue...



Yeah, because I'm pretty sure Reptar will eat him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Okay, what if I put him up against Goku, how would you put it then?



Just an appetizer for Reptar before better challenges.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 23, 2010)

Reptar finds out he has aids from eating Kratos.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 23, 2010)

lol

10 char


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

You can't get AIDS by eating it.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You can't get AIDS by eating it.



It's more believable than a demigod that killed most of the greek pantheon being easily devoured by a green dinosaur.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

The greek gods in Kratos were jobbing chumps related to the classics in name only.

Reptar eats them and kratos all together


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> The greek gods in Kratos were jobbing chumps related to the classics in name only.
> 
> Reptar eats them and kratos all together



Wow, that's more of a higher chance of getting aids than from just eating Kratos alone. Poor Reptar.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Wow, that's more of a higher chance of getting aids than from just eating Kratos alone. Poor Reptar.



no because HIV is HUMAN somthing virus

last I checked reptaraitn human

there is DIV

CIV


doge and cat version


it dosnt spread to  other species


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

It's like Human Immunodeficiency Virus or something.

God of War games were fun, but yeah the pantheon was bent over for the sake of cool gameplay.


----------



## Million (Aug 23, 2010)

Kratos wins in a real fight, but Reptar is cooler. I mean, he's a dinosaurio!


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 23, 2010)

hammer said:


> no because HIV is HUMAN somthing virus
> 
> last I checked reptaraitn human
> 
> ...



You don't get it do you?


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2010)

your failed attempt at a funny?


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

No fuckin kidding


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

Humans can't catch it by eating either. At least not 96% of the times


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 23, 2010)

hammer said:


> your failed attempt at a funny?



no, my attempt on being sarcastic. but, I guess I was wrong hoping people like you would even get the simplest way of understanding it. seems I'm wrong. peace.


----------



## hammer (Aug 23, 2010)

how was saying he gets HIV fromeating hm sarcasum

harsh or bitter derision or irony. 
2. a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 24, 2010)

Could someone lock this thread?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

They did but Reptar chewed through the lock


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2010)

lul it got unlocked


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 24, 2010)

That just proves how badass Reptar is.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 24, 2010)

Great, then he will be able to chew threw the Reptar, vs Naruto Verse lock then.


----------



## kelechimaster (Jul 31, 2011)

okay the universe explodes from the epicness and all diseases stds whater is now incinerated and god pushes the reset button


----------



## Plague (Jul 31, 2011)

I like Reptar!


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2011)

hoyl shit I posted in thsi thread?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2011)

kelechimaster said:


> okay the universe explodes from the epicness and all diseases stds whater is now incinerated and god pushes the reset button



Bad necro. 

but made epic?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Terrible thread.
Reptar bites krato's head off and shits on his neck hole but then dies of terribleness poisoning


----------

